# Ventiladores laptop dañados



## ivans69 (Oct 12, 2008)

Primeramente hola a toda la comunidad, el problema que tengo es el de los ventiladores de una laptop dell latitude, lo que pasa es que un ventilador debería de estar funcionando siempre que esta prendida pero no lo hace y el otro prendía cada cierto tiempo, bueno pues voy al punto, la revise y el que siempre debería de estar funcionando esta quemado al igual que el circuito que hace que funcione, el otro ya no lo he visto que encienda nunca, cuando me la trajeron por primera vez tenia un fierro suelto que ni siquiera era de la compu tal vez fue el que daño la placa y el ventilador y mi cliente me comento que ya la había llevado como con tres técnicos por que no se escuchaban las bocinas y la pantalla no se veía bien, lo cual ya arregle.

Mi mayor pregunta es  ¿no le afecta a nada si le conecto ambos ventiladores directamente alimentándolos desde el voltaje de 5 V que tienen los puertos usb?

Nota: la bateria no funciona, siempre se esta alimentando desde el cargador


----------



## zaiz (Oct 12, 2008)

El puerto USB entrega como máximo 500 mA. Yo primero sacaría los ventiladores y los conectaría en una fuente externa para medir cuánta corriente consumen.
Por otro lado, debes tener en cuenta que si los conectas al puerto usb, tal vez no te quede mucha capacidad de corriente para conectar otras cosas.
De preferencia habría que buscar una toma de voltaje que venga directamente de la fuente de la pc.


----------



## ivans69 (Oct 12, 2008)

no recuerdo muy bien pero creo que consumian alrededor de 0.3A cada ventilador


----------



## zaiz (Oct 14, 2008)

Si es así, entonces no creo que te sirva conectar los dos al puerto USB porque ya necesitarías 600 mA, lo que podría dañar al puerto y además, como te digo arriba, no te quedaría capacidad para conectar otros dispositivos usb. 

Tal vez sería mejor si buscas una toma de 5 volts que venga directamente de la fuente de la pc. 

O quizás, ya que estás implementando, buscar cualquier alimentación, que pudiera ser también de 12 volts y conectar un regulador 7805 para obtener los 5 volts.


----------



## Trick21 (Oct 14, 2008)

yo crearia un adaptador.... osea el transformadorrador es de 9 volt no? si es asi pones los dos cooler en serie... pero no en el USB ni nada de eso sino que del cable que se conecta a la fuente o bateria (nose bien) le soldas 1 cable de un cooler y el cable opuesto del otro... (cuidado aca de ponerlos mal y en vez de tirar aire va chupar aire) y te quedarian los 2 en serie cooler y en paralelo con todo lo demas entendes? pero eso si... si conectas la compu con el cargador y no la prendes los cooler van a  andar igual :S


----------



## ivans69 (Oct 14, 2008)

con el multimetro encontre un punto  que me da 5v cerca de donde se encuentran los ventiladores, no se si el voltaje sale o entra a IC de 6 patas


----------



## zaiz (Oct 14, 2008)

No los pongas así sólo porque te da 5 volts. Si los pones así y la salida es de algún componente de baja corriente, como algún chip, puedes ocasionarle un corto y  arruinar la tarjeta madre.

Tiene que ser dese la fuente donde se note que salga corriente suficiente.


----------



## ivans69 (Oct 15, 2008)

no creas que no habia pensado eso antes y pues ya lo solde ahi, el punto esta cercano de donde llega la corriente externa, la acabo de encender y funciona bien no me mostro algun sintoma de daño o algo que estuviera fallando


----------



## RicardoGonzalez (Feb 23, 2021)

Buenas noches. De un tiempo relativamente corto a la fecha, el ventilador de mi laptop vibra de manera muy ruidosa después de cierto tiempo que el equipo se encuentra encendido.

Ya le he realizado una limpieza profunda a las salidas de aire así como el mismo ventilador, pero se trata de una vibración que se activa constantemente.

¿Alguna solución? Mi laptop es una HP Probook 6460b


----------



## capitanp (Feb 23, 2021)

Salado, pero lo vas a tener que reemplazar


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 23, 2021)

Al igual que las fuentes atx el ventilador chupo faros.


----------

